# Lemon Yellow Skoda Fabia VRS Detail...



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello all hope you are well?

Been a while since I posted anything on here, Some of you may remember my last Thread....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=391579

It went a little off-topic as I built a Garage and so posts about that ended up on the Thread so I thought I would make a new One.

As some of you know I sold my Golf R which has a Thread on here somewhere and bought the Skoda to have a bit of a break from Cars, I did my Motorbike Test and got into Bikes.

I still have the Fabia VRS and it is still a fantastic little Car, It is my Daily Driver, Gets used all Year round in all Weathers. Owned it for 1 Year now which is a bit of a Record for me!

It has been in Winter Mode since October and has been sitting on its Winter Steel Wheels, Although it has been getting its usual Weekly Wash to keep the Salt off it was over-due a proper Detail and the last Coats of Wax has just about worn off with the worst of Winter.

I am off Work this Week so over the past few days the Fabia has had the following...

*Please bear in mind I am not a Professional Detailer, I have been doing this as a Hobby only for about 10 Years now so I may have missed something. Always open to suggestions from fellow DW'ers :thumb:*

*5/3/18...*

: Full thorough Rinse including Wheel Arches and Sill Bottoms using Karcher K2.
: Pre-Wash using Autobrite HD Snow Foam Lance and Magifoam, Left for 5 Minutes to Dwell.
: Full Rinse.
: 2-Bucket Wash using Meguairs Shampoo & Lambswool Mitt.
: Towel Dried using Elite Car Care Plush Drying Towel.
: Paint Decontamination using Carpro Iron-X fallout remover, Left for 5 Mins, Agitated with a Soft Sponge.
: Thoroughly Rinsed.
: Towel Dried again.
: Full Tar Removal, Applied Carpro Tar-X, Left for 5 Mins.
: Thoroughly Rinsed.
: 2 Bucket Wash again.
: Clayed using Meguiars Medium Clay and Quick Detailer Spray as Lubricant.
: Rinsed.
: Towel Dried.

*Car then pulled into the Garage for the Paint Correction/Wax Stage...*

: Masked all Window Rubbers, Black Plastics etc
: Single Stage Machine Polish using DAS6-Pro, Meguiars 205 Finishing Polish and Hexlogic White Pad. Removed using Autoglym Microfibre Cloth.
: Hand Polished all Door Shuts and Sill Bottoms using Autoglym Super Resin Polish.
: 2 x Coats of Collinites 845 Apllied, Bottle left in Bucket of Warm Water to help liquefy Wax. Applied using D/A and Hexlogic Red Pad, Removed using Autoglym Microfibre Cloth.
: Final Wipe over with Elite Buffing Towel and Quick Detailer Spray.

*Other Extrior...*

: Autoglym Fast Glass on all Windows.
: Autoglym Glass Polish on all Windows except Front Screen.
: Engine Bay given a De-Grease using GT85 and Microfibre.
: Dressed using Aerospace 303 and Microfibre to wipe off excess.
: Exhaust Tailpipe Polished using Autosol.

Called it a day at 10PM

*6/3/18...*

Had another few Hours on the Fabia and did a few Finishing touches, All done now and looking in good form again! Really happy with it.

*Wheels and Tyres...*

: Winter Steels removed, Car put on Axle Stands.
: Wheel Arch-liners & Mudflaps Dressed using Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care.
: Alloys _which where professionally refurbished last Year_ Where put in Storage last October, Given a Deep Clean, Hand Polish and given 2 x Coats of Collinites Wax.
: New set of 205/45R16 Uniroyal Rainsport 3 Tyres, All Tyres lined up in the same position with the Valves  OCD.
: All Centre Caps lined up with Valves.
: Brake Calipers Cleaned, _These where Repainted last Year_.
: Brake Disc Hubs given a coat of Hammerite Smooth Silver.

*Interior...*

: Given Hoover out.
: All Dash & Plastics Cleaned and given a Wipe over with Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Car.
: Glass cleaned using Autoglym Fast Glass.
: New California Scents Air Freshener.

*A few snaps from Before, During and After...*

*Car in its sorry looking Winter Mode...*










*Pre-Wash Stage, Magifoam 5 Mins Dwell Time...*










*Iron-X & Tar-X...*










*Iron-X working its magic, This was last done 12 Months ago and it is amazing how contamination was on the paint, Definitely wanted doing...*



















*Tar-X at work...*










*This was after Claying the Entire Car, The Clay hardly picked up anything which shows how effective the Iron-X and Tar-X is...*










*Into the Garage for some DAS6-Pro Treatment...*










*The Car had a 2-Stage last Year so this time my aim was to just do a Minor Clean up of the Paint, Megs 205 and White Hex Pad did the job...*










*The car was then given 2 x Coats of the old faithful Collinites 845, Applied using the D/A on Low Speed, Red Hex Pad...*










*Sills Washed, Dried, De-Tarred and Hand Polished...*










*Engine Bay given some TLC, De-Greased and given Aerospace 303 Treatment...*



















*Finished Article...*


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful.

I had one of these in silver but it was cursed with the dreaded "stutter" that afflicted the 130 PDI engine in these (in order to conform to emissions regs).

I did the EGR mod (bought an EGR gasket for a 2004 model) and a friendly member on Briskoda used VAG-COM to turn down the EGR value. Much better to drive, more mpg and so on.

I do miss mine though - have you prevented the rear doors from leaking and causing steamy windows?


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely Jubbly matey, very impressed, who needs a new car, I bet this gives you more admiration than a new 18 plate Fabia.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Zebra said:


> Absolutely beautiful.
> 
> I had one of these in silver but it was cursed with the dreaded "stutter" that afflicted the 130 PDI engine in these (in order to conform to emissions regs).
> 
> ...


Thanks!

They are great little Cars, This is actually my 3rd Fabia VRS, My last was a Silver 55 Plate.

I have been on Briskoda for about 10 Years now, I found out the hard way about the Common Rear Door Seal issue after owning my first Fabia VRS in 2008 and finding Water in the Rear Footwells 

It is One of the First Jobs I do on these Cars now.

The Rear Door Seals checked when I got the Car and New Door Trim Clips fitted, I get no Water Leaking issues on this Car 

The Previous Owner who was also a Briskoda Member and had owned the Car for about 8 Years had already Sealed them at some point in his ownership.

Done about 6000 Miles in the Car since buying it a Year ago, It has been totally reliable. I do over Service my Cars and over the past Year its had...

A Major Service using Genuine Parts
Genuine Rear Discs and Pads
Brake Fluid Change using ATE TYP 200 DOT 4
New Varta Silver Battery
3 x New Wipers
New Skoda Badges Front and Rear
4 x New Uniroyal Rainsport 3 Tyres and Professional Wheel Refurbishment, New Centre Caps, New Wheel Nut Covers.

Most of the above was not needed and was for Cosmetic purposes, The rest is only wear and tear anyway, This Year the Car will only want a Minor Service and the Timing Belt/Water Pump doing in September.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

I got mine from DM Keith in Wakefield but used Bickertons in Sheffield for parts, service and warranty work as I found them to be more passionate about the brand and they took better care of the car.

One piece of advice they did give me was to run the car on Shell Diesel, not the premium stuff. It was good advice as it always ran better and quieter on the Shell with very little smoke.

I did once have the pleasure of doing a nine week residential course in the North East with fuel expenses paid. I ran it on BP Ultimate Diesel throughout and it just transformed the car for those trips to County Durham. The miles were so effortless.

While you have it, enjoy it.


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

Lovely looking job you’ve done bud. 
I prefer to see and read about well cared for slightly older daily’s. 
Great stuff. :thumb:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

ibiza55 said:


> Lovely Jubbly matey, very impressed, who needs a new car, I bet this gives you more admiration than a new 18 plate Fabia.


Thanks mate!

Yes I still get a buzz driving it, I see a few other examples from time to time but they look neglected which is a shame. Can't be many original, Unmolested examples left now?



Zebra said:


> I got mine from DM Keith in Wakefield but used Bickertons in Sheffield for parts, service and warranty work as I found them to be more passionate about the brand and they took better care of the car.
> 
> One piece of advice they did give me was to run the car on Shell Diesel, not the premium stuff. It was good advice as it always ran better and quieter on the Shell with very little smoke.
> 
> ...


Mine was supplied by Haysleden Doncaster when new hence the "YP" Prefix on the Number Plate, Its First Owner then sold it after about 3 Years to the Chap who i got it off and he lived in Heckmondwike so the Car used to go to DM Keiths in Bradford.

Im the 3rd Owner and usually do all my own Servicing as I used to be in the Motor Trade before leaving in 2014 to Start a Career on the railway, I use an Ex Gilder VW Mechanic who has set up on his own and I know personally for any Mechanical and MOT's etc.

Generally I get my Genuine parts from TPS in Hillsborough but have used Bickertons as-well as Rainworths in Mansfield.

Fuel Wise Shell Normal Diesel is all I ever run the Fabia on, I used to run the Golf R on Shell V-Power religiously.

Noticed you are located in Barnsley, I usually use the Tanksersley Shell Station as I live in Stocksbridge so not that far from you at all.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

awesome things


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

That looks fantastic, great work


----------



## p77_macca (May 4, 2011)

Love the car, and awesome photos too!


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Welcome back to posting bonelorry, always admire your work on your daily driver 

That MK6 Golf R you had was stunning too! Look forward to more from you


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

First welcome back bonelorry :wave: and secondly, what an impressive job you've done to that VRS, liking the yellow and green Callipers go well with it. The insulator wax did a fine job and it's not often used or mentioned on this forum. Engine bay looks great too. :buffer:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

AS_BO said:


> Welcome back to posting bonelorry, always admire your work on your daily driver
> 
> That MK6 Golf R you had was stunning too! Look forward to more from you


Cheers AS_BO, Yes the MK6 Golf R was a nice Car. Sadly though I just lost a bit of interest having all my eggs in one basket and tied up in One Car.

I know have the Fabia which I still enjoy driving and can still take a pride in owning, It does absolutely everything I want and cost a fraction of what I paid for the Golf. Plus I got a Garage Built, Did my Motorbike Test and have a Mint 2006 Honda CBR600F with a lot of change left over!

Glad you enjoy my threads :thumb:



Soul boy 68 said:


> First welcome back bonelorry :wave: and secondly, what an impressive job you've done to that VRS, liking the yellow and green Callipers go well with it. The insulator wax did a fine job and it's not often used or mentioned on this forum. Engine bay looks great too. :buffer:


Thanks mate, It comes up well for a 13 Year old Car! I am still on VWROC after owning the Golf R and I always share posts on there with whatever I have Detailed...The majority of members run Brand new a nearly new Cars and are usually amazed that such an old Car (_To them_) is in such good condition.

The Green Calipers are actually Factory on these Cars, All the MK1 Fabia VRS came with Green Calipers except the 2007 Limited Edition Blue Models which came Red.

Trouble is they deteriorate over the Years and end up looking awful, Getting a match for the Original Colour can be difficult as most Greens are too Dark or far too Light. The actual Colour is called Pantone 348C and a company called Paragon Paints make it in High Temp so I got an exact match.

Big fan of Collinites, I used to use no:476 but then found out no:845 is a similar Wax but in a more Liquid form so I have stuck with that over the Years.

:thumb:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

bonelorry said:


> Hello all hope you are well?
> 
> *Car in its sorry looking Winter Mode...*


Need to calm down with the Foam Cannon. :lol:

Car looks ace, always loved these it that colour.


----------



## Pirce_IL (Feb 20, 2007)

Neat ride my friend, well done!


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Lovely work on this.

I'm on the look out for another VRS for the commute. Can't beat them for a nice balance of economy and poke when needed.


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

Didn’t realise you were on here too! (This is my first post in here in a year or so!)

Great write up and looking very good


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Cracking job Sir well done..Looks like you achieved a high finish :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks good:thumb:

I've had two of these myself, trying to convince the wife she needs one as her next car:car:

What was the thinking/reason for not using glass polish on the windscreen?

cheers

Chris


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

JARS said:


> Didn't realise you were on here too! (This is my first post in here in a year or so!)
> 
> Great write up and looking very good


Hello JARS, Guessing you are also on Briskoda?



Summit Detailing said:


> Looks good:thumb:
> 
> I've had two of these myself, trying to convince the wife she needs one as her next car:car:
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris.

They are great little Cars, This is actually my 3rd although it took many Months to find such a good example.

Although it was well looked after by the previous owner it wasn't upto my standards but I knew with some time and effort it could be made into a great example.

The Glass Polish, Perhaps something I have done wrong in the past but whenever I have used it previously the Front Wipers would judder and skip as they passed across the Windscreen so now I tend to use it on all the other Windows only.

Cheers Simon


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

Yeah, same username.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice job. Looks very nice in yellow.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good, has come up really well


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow great job fella and looks a really mint skoda you have


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

Looking good as ever Simon

(another Briskoda member - Lofty!!):wave:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

G3 Matt said:


> Looking good as ever Simon
> 
> (another Briskoda member - Lofty!!):wave:


Thanks Matt :thumb:


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Looking good. Nice see you posting in the showroom again. New garage looks ideal.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Liam-R32 said:


> Looking good. Nice see you posting in the showroom again. New garage looks ideal.


Thanks Liam, Hope you are well mate!


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Thought I would do a little update as it has been a couple of Months, The Fabia is still looking pretty smart and has been getting the usual Weekly washes since I Detailed it in March.

Today I had spent about 3-4 Hours and gave the car a Mini-Detail and Wax Top up then since I was out on the Motorbike all day yesterday thought it was only fair to have a Drive out into the surrounding Countryside in the Fabia and take a few snaps En-Route...

Apologies that the Pictures are little samey...


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking good fella and loving the colour


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Cars looking really well. I think once you've owned a lot of cars and had the latest and greatest hot hatches etc you get to a point where you need a break like you say. Some of the cars I've had the most fun in have been the cheapest with a lot less power. Smiles per miles this car


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

Lovely car not many have sunroof & xenon's


----------

